# Uk tv



## tikw (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi to all.
I will be renting an apt in Pafos this winter and been assured Wi Fi will be available and the TV is fairly modern. ie, has HDMI connections. My questions are:
If I take my iPad, will I be able to watch UK TV and possible record some programs?
What would be the best and most reasonable method of streaming Programs to the TV? 
Would I need to subscribe to a VPN service?
Well, I think that's it for now; if there is any more info that you think I should do or know prior to my departure from the UK.
Best regards,
Keith


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

tikw said:


> Hi to all.
> I will be renting an apt in Pafos this winter and been assured Wi Fi will be available and the TV is fairly modern. ie, has HDMI connections. My questions are:
> If I take my iPad, will I be able to watch UK TV and possible record some programs?
> What would be the best and most reasonable method of streaming Programs to the TV?
> ...


Go to a computer shop when you are here and buy the MINIX box for €99 or the next one up for approx €120 these will give ALL UK channels plus loads of films and many other international channels.:smile:


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Filmon is the answer , once you register for free you get about 10hrs record time . Get yourself an hdmi cable to connect your ipad . Set it up in the uk before you come over , then you will know all is good to go. No need for a vpn.

In my opinion filmon works better on an ipad than on a PC.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Expatme can I feed this box through a dvd recorder as I like to save the F1 onto disk
cheers


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

@wizard4 im not expatme  but no reason why you shouldnt be able too. I assume your box has a HDMI out. Does your DVD Recorder have HDMI in? Output to input and then record whatever you want.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

wizard4 said:


> Expatme can I feed this box through a dvd recorder as I like to save the F1 onto disk
> cheers


Zach21 is the comuter expert. I have no idea. Sorry


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

no hdmi input only output tv is latest which has all the apps and has wifi connection to be able to use the apps as well as software updates.
cheers


----------



## tikw (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for replies expatme and madcow; however, I have since found the tv I'll be using does not have HDMI, only VGA, DVI, composite and component. I have been able to get a composite to 30 pin apple lead and connected to my iPhone which works fine here in UK. Should this work ok in Cyprus? I can't think why it shouldn't, but I'm no expert.
Thanks, Keith


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

tikw said:


> Thanks for replies expatme and madcow; however, I have since found the tv I'll be using does not have HDMI, only VGA, DVI, composite and component. I have been able to get a composite to 30 pin apple lead and connected to my iPhone which works fine here in UK. Should this work ok in Cyprus? I can't think why it shouldn't, but I'm no expert.
> Thanks, Keith


Should work fine

Martijn :ranger:


----------

